# dircolor in terminal??



## Sunnz (Sep 28, 2006)

Is it possible to get some colours in the terminal by the use of dircolor? I've seen it done on Linux before and am wondering if it can be done on OSX?

(Well it looks good... I liked it... so I want it... I was able to see the colours when ssh into a Linux machine from OSX... so I am pretty sure that it can be done.)


----------



## fryke (Sep 28, 2006)

"apropos dircolor" tells me nothing on it. Would that be a command itself, or a variable for some specific shell? _How_ was it done on that linux system?


----------



## fryke (Sep 28, 2006)

just found something: just add 'export CLICOLOR=1' (without quotes) to your .bash_profile to enable colours for ls, for example.


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 28, 2006)

This is something that i've been curious about as well since I've moved SSH and centericq (in order to bypass the filter at work ) from my Slackware Linux box over to my iMac G5.  The only thing I'm missing is color.  I'll give that a try as well, fryke.  Thanks.


----------



## aliensub (Sep 28, 2006)

You can also use the simple:
alias ls="/bin/ls -G"
Again this belongs in your profile


----------



## Sunnz (Sep 28, 2006)

I got this in my .profile now:

export PS1='\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[01;34m\] \w \$\[\033[00m\] '
export CLICOLOR=1

Looks pretty now!!!


----------



## mattb_ (Apr 3, 2009)

I wrote a blog about this http://mattbsoftware.blogspot.com/2009/04/colerful-ls-dircolors-on-mac.html


----------

